# Screwed n Chopped



## YodiBreezy (Feb 9, 2008)

Any others out there that enjoy the Screwed and chopped music style?
New to Forums be nice xD

YouTube - Chamillionaire - House Of Pain {Screwed n Chopped}
a link to an easy song


----------



## f u z z (Feb 9, 2008)

Swisha House!


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 9, 2008)

DJ Screw matha fuckas!!! what yall know about that shit?? 
YouTube - dj screw
i got some of his mixtapes fuck i miss driving around gettin zoned listen to this shit. fuck i miss them days.

gotta love this one, some classics
YouTube - Three 6 Mafia - Sippin On Some Syrup [Chopped n Screwed]


----------



## YodiBreezy (Feb 9, 2008)

yay im not alone


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

i chop my own shit...ill be back with some for you guys..


----------



## nobody (Feb 9, 2008)

YouTube - G-Maab - Keep Watching Me [Chopped & Screwed] by DJ Bmac

ehh on the dj, pollie pop did it better


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 9, 2008)

yes, i like my music chopped and screwed please


will the dirty south please stand up!


----------

